# I Need Squirrell for our church wild game dinner!



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

Im in need of squirrell for our wild game dinner at the adrian first church of the nazarene on march 16th. I have struck out and need some help. We do not make any money off this it all goes back into the dinner. Our speaker is mike avery and we are selling alot of tickets so the few i have is not enough please help! Its only $
12


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

contact michigan squirrel dog association, some of their folks might have a stockpile.


----------

